# Clado color



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I got a friend of mine who has problems with cladophora in his tank but now after bumping up the CO2 and dosing EI it seems to be changing color from green to grey. Does this mean it is dying?

Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That sounds like what it is doing. Just syphone it out so it does not foul up the water.


----------

